# Limited Slip Differential?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't think anyone on this side of the world opened one up yet. We taling auto or manual?


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Don't think anyone on this side of the world opened one up yet. We taling auto or manual?


Automatic.. 

Everytime I see your posts I get reminded of how I wish I could've gotten my Cruze eco as a manual.

*sigh* I really miss rowing my own..especially with the **** manual mode in the auto.

PS youre from Cleveland! I used to live there from 08-2010. Lived on the westside in Westlake and my dad lived/lives in Avon.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

razercruze15 said:


> Automatic..
> 
> Everytime I see your posts I get reminded of how I wish I could've gotten my Cruze eco as a manual.
> 
> ...


At times I wish I got an auto for the features of the LTZ but $20 fill ups on 93 and it lasting me a week and a half is fine by me. FWIF, my "Weekend car" when it runs is an auto. From the sounds of it parts from the 350Z trans kits fit it with "some work". There is a few vendors that do magic with the Valve bodies and I think that's part of the similarity. 

That's quite a relocation from Cleveland, I'm pretty much in CH-UH area pretty much in between South Euclid and East Cleveland.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> At times I wish I got an auto for the features of the LTZ but $20 fill ups on 93 and it lasting me a week and a half is fine by me. FWIF, my "Weekend car" when it runs is an auto. From the sounds of it parts from the 350Z trans kits fit it with "some work". There is a few vendors that do magic with the Valve bodies and I think that's part of the similarity.
> 
> That's quite a relocation from Cleveland, I'm pretty much in CH-UH area pretty much in between South Euclid and East Cleveland.


I would love a legacy GT as a project/fun car. How is it? I will check out your build thread.

i was thinking of trading my G37 for a new Mustang or ATS or Q50, but I just can't. Its my baby. It is one of the last car models with just Hydraulic Power steering, no electric assist. The steering, especially the road feel, is sublime. Every new car now has electrically assisted steering which numbs feel. Even the FR-S i owned didnt have even close to as much road feel.

Thus, I am looking into a <10k project/fun car... and a legacy GT is on that list. Always liked them. Although yes, I would get a manual =P. Thinking of swapping for that 350Z tranny?

I am also looking for Mazdaspeed6s, Acura TL Type S, Mustang V8s, Malibu/Cobalt/Trailblazer SS, 350Z, and I wish a Pontiac G8 GXP but theyre so expensive! They have appreciated in value since their disappearance.

I remember having 93 gas...I never see it here. Highest is 91. I bet gas is below $2 there too for regular. Its $2.55 here for 91. I assume that area stands for something Heights..


----------

